# Stomping?



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I know trying to understand hedgehogs is a futile effort :lol:, but does anyone have any idea why a hedgehog would be stomping? I have yet to actually see it, but I can *hear* Norman doing this on what is now a fairly regular basis when I'm laying in bed. Normally he's as silent as a ghost when he scurries about his pen, but some times after he gets off of his wheel and heads over to the water or food bowl, all I hear is fast stomping (actual stomping sounds, not quiet taps or pattering of feet). I've tried to catch him doing it a few times but with no luck. And he give me this happy little look when I do try to see him doing it like he knows he's screwing with me. He's perfectly happy and healthy, so I'm just wondering if he's being a jerk and messing with me as some sort of personal entertainment, or if there's some other reason.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: I have some that do this, when they get off their wheel or just have a high energy moment, they'll take off running and stomping, it's rather funny to watch. Harvey when I use to give him mealies, he would run and stomp in a circle before eating them and would do it again and look at me like "Um, I'm being cute here, I require more noms." I guess they just get excited or something. I'll try to get a video of it one of these days. They seem to always know when I have my camera lol.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

That's really funny to visualise..I've never seen hedgehogs doing that , though I can hear them tossing water dishes sometimes


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

It is pretty funny to see :lol: I was wondering if maybe it's a learned behavior(like monkey see, monkey do)? Harvey was the first hedgehog I'd ever had do it and no one else did except for the hedgehogs that were around him. I moved them into a different room and they still did it, so I don't think anything was scaring them. Harvey was the only one that would do that for mealies though haha


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, Norman came from Heavenly Hedgehogs, so unless any of his siblings or mother did it while you weren't looking, he came up with it all on his own (and quite recently). :lol: It just sounds goofy to hear the transition from wheel to stomping. clack clack clack clack... brief pause... STOMP STOMP STOMP STOMP STOMP STOMP! He's been doing some weird things lately.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: Hedgehogs are great like that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: That sounds so funny!! I think Snarf stomps around, if I'm not mistaken. But I've never had either of my hedgies stomp. Would love to see/hear it. Sounds adorable!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup. Snarf stomps. :roll: 

He's barely 300 grams but somehow manages to deliver an audible stomp - even on two layers of fleece. He usually does it when he's ticked at me...or his Hulk figure...or his imaginary friend. :? 

I dunno. I do not try to understand any. more. :roll:


----------

